# Can some folks post some "distressed" paint re-creations...



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2015)

thanks.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 4, 2015)

*Distresto no gusto*

*That's one band wagon I don't dig at all.  The whole "distressed bicycle" restoration.  I do get painting that one missing part and adding it to complete the bike.......but taking the time to restore a bike to look old is pointless.  There's tons of originals out there.  It's one of those deals where ...as with the 'well made/hard to tell' repop stuff.....down the road?  People WILL get burned, and I realize that most of the time ....out of the gate that is not the intention.  But bikes change hands, lines get blurred and eventually a totally lame scene with someone believing something is UNrestored.  To reiterate, I DO get the partial resto of, say a tank that was missing, then another located, and painted to match....or a seat so far gone that a shiny restored one would look out of place.  But the effort to "forge" a bike to look untouched to me is just another can of worms waiting to pop open down the road.  My 2 cents on distresto bikes. *


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2015)

Here's one:


----------



## bricycle (Jun 4, 2015)

yea, I'm speaking of making an individual part to match the rest.  I agree on the other...


----------



## Cory (Jun 7, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's one:



Wow I love it Scott! Can't wait to see it in person. I have seen some restomod cars done the same way and always enjoy those as well.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's a headlight.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 8, 2015)

Kool, keep 'em coming folks!!!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 4, 2015)

I painted a repop tank for this bike. It was a tough match as the original paint had patinad to so many different shades of blue/teal, etc. I know it isn't perfect but it's good enough for me.


----------



## mike j (Dec 4, 2015)

Tank re-popped & painted. Guard had a little "work done" also.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 18, 2015)

Distressed repop horn button to match tank.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Dec 19, 2015)

Wow!! VERY impressive work guys!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Dec 22, 2015)

1918HD

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 22, 2015)

*Before* 




*After*







This was distressed for a Rat Rod build.










Another Rat Rod project: experimenting with different paint techniques.










The look I finally went with...


----------



## chitown (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice AMP fork! I'm regretting selling the one I had. I always thought it would make a great rat rod fork and seeing yours confirms this.


----------

